# Health Benefits of having an Aquarium !



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Ha! i knew it! I never noticed it till today but whenever i feel stressed first thing i do is go watch an aquarium for a few minutes and then im as zen as buddah.
Here's my video, based on scientific research facts


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

How many tanks do you have? The massive frontosa one wasn't enough huh? haha this one is nice too!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

People have always told me for whatever I've done (like an aquarium or a vegetable garden) that either I'm trying to impress others with the pretty, pretty or I'm trying to relax by sitting and looking at the pretty.

There are health benefits for *actually* doing things. Doing things is better than sitting and doing nothing. Trying to do more or better is an improvement on doing the minimum least possible. Enshacra, you challenge yourself with you tanks, which is a good thing.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

noki said:


> People have always told me for whatever I've done (like an aquarium or a vegetable garden) that either I'm trying to impress others with the pretty, pretty or I'm trying to relax by sitting and looking at the pretty.
> 
> There are health benefits for *actually* doing things. Doing things is better than sitting and doing nothing. Trying to do more or better is an improvement on doing the minimum least possible. Enshacra, you challenge yourself with you tanks, which is a good thing.


x2! Sure they're relaxing for me to look at, and sure they're pretty when others come over, but for me it's the doing.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 
I agree with ur comments !


----------



## ohmieryerye (Feb 1, 2014)

i set up my aquarium after breaking my ankle, i dont know if it sped up my recovery, but it defiantly gave me something to do for a few months!


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

African cichlids sometimes get my stress meter off the scales !!


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

chopsteeks said:


> African cichlids sometimes get my stress meter off the scales !!


hahaha....Africans can sure be high stress. Now a calm slow moving angel or discus tank, that can too be peaceful.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

chiroken said:


> chopsteeks said:
> 
> 
> > African cichlids sometimes get my stress meter off the scales !!
> ...


hehehe... yeah true...... But in general terms..


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

for me the thought of caring for these guys and being totally dependent on me gives me the sence of responsibilty to care for them to the best of my ability.
in return they give me the joy of life in other forms that to me is priceless :thumb:


----------

